# battery cable tube



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I got my battery cable heat shield tube, the long one that is supposed to mount to the top of the drivers side motor mount.Which puts it right up against the ex manifold. Seems like it would be better being run along the inboard side of the motor mount.
Maybe somehow I could run it along the inboard side and use the motor mounts bolts to secure the tube to?
The installation instructions say there needs to be 2 holes drilled into the top of the mount to screw the tube to.
Mine of course has no such holes.
I have the engine compartment like 95% built and getting that mount out is virtually impossible.
Ideas?
thanks as always
ps I still kinda like my idea of the starter wires being run out the back toward the firewall and wrapping them in hi temp header wrap.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My tube mounts on the second from the back bottom head bolt and routes the wires behind the exhaust manifold right to the top of the starter.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

he is talking about the HO tube, not the typical tube.


----------



## relmers (Jan 7, 2009)

*66 GTO battery cable tube*



Rukee said:


> My tube mounts on the second from the back bottom head bolt and routes the wires behind the exhaust manifold right to the top of the starter.


Did the 1966 GTO come with this tube?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

relmers said:


> Did the 1966 GTO come with this tube?


yes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Two tubes, two different mounting locations. ONly '67 up with HO manifolds had the motor mount-mounted tube. All the standard non HO cars had the one as Rukee described. The HO spec tube will work with HO manifolds on earlier cars, as long as you have the HO engine harness and Battery cable. One reason I left the stock log manifolds on my '67 when I recently had the engine out....way too much hassle for me!!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Top, You are right about the location. Your tube is supposed to be mounted on the bottom. Reread the directions again. Do not mount it on top


----------



## relmers (Jan 7, 2009)

Rukee said:


> yes.


Any idea what length of battery cable would be required to go through the exhaust mounted tube?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

It does go on the top. BARELY
and your right Gee, its a [email protected]#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@! hassle


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The "regular" cable length for non-HO cars is about 42". Just went thru this on mine....


----------

